# Is it me or are the bucks getting a little frisky???



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

I'm seeing some early and strange activity.....
On one place I hunt we have a big 11pt and he's an older buck. He's hanging out with 4 to 5 does. He's been seen more than a few times with them...
Then this morning another place I hunt I seen a younger buck with a doe!!!
Now the younger buck I can kind of see him sniffing...but the older one???
To me it's way too early!!! I also heard of 2 nice bucks taken opening weekend... They came in on a drag rag!!!
This is why I love bow hunting!!


----------



## caseyroo (Jun 26, 2006)

I'm still seeing numerous bachelor groups in both NE Ohio and SE Ohio


----------



## bradley4 (Mar 31, 2014)

Yes!! I'm having this weird activity too. I checked camera today and on my way back I checked a field I don't usually walk in and discovered about 10 rubs and some scrapes. Does this buck think it's pre rut?


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

I'm mostly hunting in Delaware Co.
wow!! Bradley!!! I think that bucks about to POP!!!


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Just like Teenagers,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,Hope Springs Eternal.....they continue to hope even though they have evidence that things cannot possibly turn out the way they want. I have rubs and scrapes all around my and my neighbor's properties ( 12 acres) here in the City of Medina.


----------



## bradley4 (Mar 31, 2014)

Bad thing is- this property is only 15 acres but produces numbers of up to 15 deer in one sitting. Usually all small bucks though. Forks, 6 points, and basket 8 points. Nothing mature.  it's usually my doe killing property.


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

One of the biggest deer killed in Ohio down in Fairfield county was shot like October 7 chasing a doe. I've heard the more mature a doe is the earlier they come in.


----------



## jschace (May 12, 2015)

I know the bucks in Northeast Ohio are definitely starting to get into prerut, if they are not already. Seen bucks on the trail camera that I haven't seen all summer. Most of these bucks have their necks starting to swell a little bit and they are making scrapes and rubs along their travel corridors. Now if only I could manage some time to get in a tree.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Watched a pair of basket racks spar in a cut bean field two nights ago. Nothing serious, but they weren't completely playing around either. There is always a doe or two that come in noticeably earlier than the pack & you can find her, it's jackpot !! The scrapes are staring somewhat & the rubs too. The activity will really increase the next week or so. Hope all this OT at work stops so I can get out some.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Nothing abnormal. At least I normally see it. Some deer are getting excited, and this cooler weather helps. I watched a 2 yo run a doe around a picked cornfield fri evening. He was grunting and the whole deal. Not abnormal tho this time of yr.


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

This little 8 point came strolling in this am about 9:00 just walking and grunting. Just the last couple days have been seeing some scrapes that look like they were made with purpose. I am in Harrison co. We are getting closer and this coming weekends big temp drop should really make them scrapes pop! Good luck!


----------



## SelfTaught (Mar 27, 2014)

Noticed a few scrapes along field edges here in north central ohio Erie/Huron county line. Last night saw a very young buck corralling a group of 5 does. Grunting as all get out! & chasing them around. Made for a fun 30 mins in the stand.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

I like Shortdrift's take, the boys are always ready to go before the girls are. I don't know if it's true or not, but I have read that the first scrapes to show up are made by the older bucks. They've been to this movie before and start advertising early.


----------



## Overwatchmike (Mar 16, 2013)

Saw a young 8 point on my way in this morning chasing 3 does that were in the field. He stopped and did the nose curl like he was tasting the wind.... Won't be too much longer. Northern Stark county


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

Yep


----------



## Monark22 (May 25, 2015)

Bach group October 13th. Saw 8 bucks total but all Around 2 years old. One 3 year old eight point.


----------



## nis1 (Mar 12, 2014)

I shot this big boy on Friday (oct 9) chasing a tiny doe.


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

nis1

Nice !


----------



## Monark22 (May 25, 2015)

nis1 said:


> I shot this big boy on Friday (oct 9) chasing a tiny doe.


If you don't mind me asking where was this buck taken? Ragersville?


----------



## nis1 (Mar 12, 2014)

[QUi OTE="Monark22, post: 2086465, member: 62534"]If you don't mind me asking where was this buck taken? Ragersville?[/QUOTE]
I got him in stark county.


----------



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

congrats on a great buck nis1. lets get the full report on that bad boy.....and a couple more pics for us to drool at while we should be working.


----------



## bradley4 (Mar 31, 2014)

I now have 5 scrapes within 30 yards of each other with all of them being active.














this buck is responsible for this scrape. Not a bad looking buck either.


----------

